# Definition of Grace



## JM (Feb 2, 2009)

1. God's Sovereignty Defined
An esteemed friend who kindly read through this book in its manuscript form, and to whom we are indebted for a number of excellent suggestions, has pointed out that, grace is something more than “unmerited favor.” To feed a tramp who calls on me is “unmerited favor,” but it is scarcely grace. But suppose that after rob*bing me I should feed this starving tramp—that would be “grace.” *Grace, then, is favor shown where there is positive de-merit in the one receiving it.*​


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## discipulo (Feb 2, 2009)

JM, brother you always have great stuff to make us think, interact and go into a deeper understanding of Scripture.

I only arrived «aboard» in December, but I’ve been greatly challenged and blessed by you threads and posts.

Another one here, looking forward to follow this one too


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 2, 2009)

I believe most of modern day Christendom has a deficient understanding of Grace based upon some some old definitions and scripture. If we had a better understanding of God's grace no one could conclude anything to be cheap concerning it. The cost of imparting it was paid by Christ.

In Titus Grace teaches us.
(Tit 2:11-12) For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world;

In 2 Corintians grace is used synomously with Christ's power working in us.

(2Co 12:8-9) For this thing I besought the Lord thrice, that it might depart from me. And he said unto me, My grace is sufficient for thee: for my strength is made perfect in weakness. Most gladly therefore will I rather glory in my infirmities, that the power of Christ may rest upon me.

The Greek word charis is translated grace. In the old Strongs greek dictionary there is a definition given which says, "especially the divine influence upon the heart, and it's reflection in the life."

The Puritans didn't believe grace meant just unmerited favor. God's grace is unmerited but it is much more than that. Charismata is the operation of God's Spirit working through man.

Grace is monergistic as it is also synergistic. It isn't both at the same time. Salvation by Grace is monergistic. Monergistic Grace is the Holy Spirit breathing life into our souls and quickening us into New Creatures in Christ. It is unmerited but it isn't just unmerited favor. That is where the semi Pelagians (Independent Baptists or Free Will advocates) greatly err. There definition of Grace is faulty. That is why their Grace is truly no grace at all.

Synergistic Grace is what Phi 2:12,13 is about.

(Phi 2:12-13) Wherefore, my beloved, as ye have always obeyed, not as in my presence only, but now much more in my absence, work out your own salvation with fear and trembling. For it is God which worketh in you both to will and to do of his good pleasure.

Websters

3. Favorable influence of God; divine influence or the influence of the spirit, in renewing the heart and restraining from sin.


Just my two cents on the topic.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Feb 2, 2009)

Thank you for posting that!,The book that the excerpt you posted changed my life,to understand that God was Sovereign in all things!!,I would also recommend the audio version on that book it is the Baker Book edition inculding the chapter on Reprobation (The Sovereignty of God by A.W Pink-Blackstone Audiobooks)

A.W. Pink: The Sovereignty of God (audio book, MP3, CD) - Christianaudio.com

Grace to you all


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 2, 2009)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> . . .
> In Titus Grace teaches us.
> (Tit 2:11-12) For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men, Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world;
> 
> ...



I agree with your sentiment here, Mr. Snyder. I always feel like we haven't said enough when we define grace as merely "unmerited favor" or even Pink's extension to include "where there is positive de-merit in the one receiving it."


----------



## JM (Feb 2, 2009)

César, thank you for the encouragement.

Gomarus, you are right, we never take the time to explain what Grace is.


----------



## Hippo (Feb 2, 2009)

I think that the whole concept of biblical grace is so alien to the natural man that it is often defined in such a way as not to reflect mans active total depravity. I do believe that grace can really only be understood and appreciated properly in a Reformed context.


----------



## KMK (Feb 2, 2009)

These kinds of short definitions are helpful, however, when preaching on something that is related to grace. You don't always have the time to fully define grace and still expound on the subject at hand. In fact, I have found that a 'fully orbed' (I know, I know) understanding of grace is best when approached from many different angles over a period of time rather than head on.


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Feb 11, 2009)

Actually, the English term "grace" has a broad semantic range today:

grace, noun; verb, graced, grac⋅ing.

1. elegance or beauty of form, manner, motion, or action. 2. a pleasing or attractive quality or endowment. 3. favor or good will. 4. a manifestation of favor, esp. by a superior: It was only through the dean's grace that I wasn't expelled from school. 5. mercy; clemency; pardon: an act of grace. 6. favor shown in granting a delay or temporary immunity. 7. an allowance of time after a debt or bill has become payable granted to the debtor before suit can be brought against him or her or a penalty applied: The life insurance premium is due today, but we have 31 days' grace before the policy lapses. 8. Theology. a. the freely given, unmerited favor and love of God. b. the influence or spirit of God operating in humans to regenerate or strengthen them. c. a virtue or excellence of divine origin: the Christian graces. d. Also called the condition of being in God's favor or one of the elect. 9. moral strength: the grace to perform a duty. 10. a short prayer before or after a meal, in which a blessing is asked and thanks are given. 11. (usually initial capital letter) a formal title used in addressing or mentioning a duke, duchess, or archbishop, and formerly also a sovereign (usually prec. by your, his, etc.). 12. Graces, Classical Mythology. the goddesses of beauty, daughters of Zeus and Eurynome, worshiped in Greece as the Charities and in Rome as the Gratiae. 13. Music. 

–verb (used with object) 14. to lend or add grace to; adorn: Many fine paintings graced the rooms of the house. 15. to favor or honor: to grace an occasion with one's presence. —Idioms 16. fall from grace, a. Theology. to relapse into sin or disfavor. b. to lose favor; be discredited: He fell from grace when the boss found out he had lied. 17. have the grace to, to be so kind as to: Would you have the grace to help, please? 18. in someone's good (or bad) graces, regarded with favor (or disfavor) by someone: It is a wonder that I have managed to stay in her good graces this long. 19. with bad grace, reluctantly; grudgingly: He apologized, but did so with bad grace. Also, with a bad grace. 20. with good grace, willingly; ungrudgingly: She took on the extra work with good grace. 

*Origin: * 
1125–75; ME < OF < L grātia favor, kindness, esteem, deriv. of grātus pleasing


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Feb 11, 2009)

True, Dr. Bob. But I think we are focused on what corresponds to your definition 8, particularly 8a and perhaps including 8b.

God's "freely given, unmerited favor" is perhaps an adequate quick definition. Pink's addition of "where there is positive demerit" is helpful and stresses a needed point. But I agree that the biblical concept is hardly satisfied with a one liner.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 11, 2009)

One factor that makes if very difficult to communicate what grace actually is is the rampant 'entitlement' mentality that exists in the heart of man. That is why the Law must be effectively communicated. I know that this is obvious to most of those on this board. However, in Reformed circles there is a serious downplaying of the Law today. We must recover its rightful place.


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Feb 11, 2009)

Gomarus said:


> True, Dr. Bob. But I think we are focused on what corresponds to your definition 8, particularly 8a and perhaps including 8b.
> 
> God's "freely given, unmerited favor" is perhaps an adequate quick definition. Pink's addition of "where there is positive demerit" is helpful and stresses a needed point. But I agree that the biblical concept is hardly satisfied with a one liner.



Jim,

I suspected that you guys were discussing the biblical-theological meaning of the term "grace." I guess the point I was trying to make is that the English term "grace" never appears in either the Old Testament or New Testament since these corpora were written in Hebrew, Aramaic, and Greek, not English. A perusal of the biblical lexemes often translated by the English term “grace” (together with their cognate terms) reveals a semantic range much broader than what theologians have in view when speaking of “saving grace” (i.e., divine saving favor to the ill-deserving). 

For this reason, I am hesitant to assign a definition to the English term "grace" or the Hebrew and Greek terms often translated "grace" that is semantically narrower than contemporary or biblical usage allows. It is also for this reason that I find arguments against the biblical-theological concept of "common grace" to be unpersuasive and linguistically naive. In point of fact, the concept of "common grace" is consistent with the semantic range of the English term "grace" as well as the Hebrew and Greek word families, for which the English "grace" may serve as a gloss. Accordingly, "grace" may be used more narrowly to refer to God's special saving grace extended exclusively to the elect or more broadly to God's general or common grace extended to varying degrees to all men indiscriminately. It's most basic meaning is simply "favor" or "kindness." 

Your servant,


----------



## discipulo (Feb 12, 2009)

Hippo said:


> I think that the whole concept of biblical grace is so alien to the natural man that it is often defined in such a way as not to reflect mans active total depravity. I do believe that grace can really only be understood and appreciated properly in a Reformed context.






LawrenceU said:


> One factor that makes if very difficult to communicate what grace actually is is the rampant 'entitlement' mentality that exists in the heart of man. That is why the Law must be effectively communicated. I know that this is obvious to most of those on this board. However, in Reformed circles there is a serious downplaying of the Law today. We must recover its rightful place.



I think these are the most important foundations to understand Grace.

Only apprehending more and more how the Law reveals God’s absolute and perfect justice, in His attributes, and His commandments and demands to any who would be in relationship with Him,

and only by right asserting Total Depravity of mankind, the complete inability by ourselves to meet the least of those demands, while after the fall, by ourselves, our permanent and natural condition and action is evil and in enmity to God and His Law. 

_But we are all as an unclean thing, and all our righteousnesses are as filthy ra_gs. Isaiah 64:6

we can then more and more understand Grace. 

Without Common Grace restraining evil in sinners, the world would be a hell. 

Without Saving Grace all men, without exception, would be justly damned.

So only Monergism renders God His deserved Glory. To the Glory of His Grace.

____________________________________

_Those who neglect to emphasize Law with the excuse to present Grace, won’t even understand Grace._ 

*Whilelmus a Brakel * - paraphrase from *the Christian’s Reasonable Service*

_The Law and the Gospel are not contrary in that which concerns the essence of the righteousness with which we must be clothed in order to be accepted before God and to participate in eternal life; but they are contrary with regard to the means of having this righteousness. For the Law justly seeks in us this righteousness; it has no regard to what we can do but to what we ought to do (Gal 3:12). Man, indeed, by his own fault alone, has made himself unable to pay; nevertheless, he does not cease to be a debtor even if he is unable to pay. And consequently, the Law does us no wrong in demanding from us that which we owe, although we cannot pay it. But the Gospel, softening this righteous rigour as with the honey of God's mercy, teaches us to pay by Him who has made Himself our Surety, who has put Himself, I say, in our place and paid our debt, as principal debtor, and to the last farthing (Col. 2:13,14). So that the rigour of the Law which made us tremble in ourselves and struck us down completely, now confirms us and accepts us in Jesus Christ. For, since eternal life is due to those who have obeyed the Law perfectly, and Jesus Christ has fulfilled all righteousness in the name of those who should believe in Him and take hold of Him by faith (1 Cor. 1:30; Phil. 3:9), it follows that, even according to the rigour of the Law, salvation cannot fail those who, by faith, have become united and incorporated with Jesus Christ."_

*Theodore Beza - The Christian Faith*


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Feb 12, 2009)

discipulo said:


> Without Common Grace restraining evil in sinners, the world would be a hell.
> Without Saving Grace all men, without exception, would be justly damned.
> So only Monergism renders God His deserved Glory. To the Glory of His Grace.



Good word, hermano.


----------



## JBaldwin (Feb 12, 2009)

I have to say thanks to ALL of you for this useful thread! Grace is one of those biblical terms over which I've wrestled most of my life. I would agree that there is very little real understanding of it. It is rarely well-defined from the pulpit, if at all. I have come to the conclusion that most pastors (or believers, me included) don't grasp what grace means or else we would be screaming it from the rooftops as my own pastor does. Now there is a man who has been gripped by the grace of God!


----------

